# dog vs. cat people



## Dot Com

Interesting study: Dog People vs. Cat People: The Surprising Differences | Pets - Yahoo! Shine



> Hunch.com recently polled more than 200,000 pet owners to find out if they were dog people or cat people. The site then crossed those responses with lifestyle surveys and arrived at the following conclusions. Anything sound familiar?*


I don't agree w/ the findings though   Do you consider yourself a dog or cat person?


----------



## kwc57

I'm both.  Always have been.


----------



## strollingbones

3 dogs/3 cats

i am more a dog person but hubby is more a cat person


----------



## Dot Com

A couple of my friends had nice cats but I consider myself a dog person.


----------



## Big Black Dog

There are 3 indoor dogs and 8 outside cats here at our house.  Now and then some of the cats sneak inside thinking they are being cleaver.  I enjoy the dogs.  The wife enjoys the cats and says that I do too.  If I outlive my wife, there will be no cats here.


----------



## Si modo

I'm a dog person.


----------



## strollingbones

but dogs are our best friends...show me a cat that can save a kids life....go on



Alert dog a savior for 5-year-old diabetic - Video on mnsbc.com


----------



## strollingbones

a dog will kill for you....you cant get a damn cat to come in at night


----------



## Flopper

Dogs come when they&#8217;re called. Cats take a message and will get back to you later!


----------



## ekrem

Male dog.


----------



## Mr Natural

Cats are for people who really want a dog but don't want the bother.


----------



## kwc57

Flopper said:


> Dogs come when theyre called. Cats take a message and will get back to you later!



All I have to do to get the cat to come to me is sit down or lay down and he's right on top of me within 30 seconds.  He thinks he is doing me some kind of favor by keeping my bladder warm all night.


----------



## masquerade

I wasn't allowed to have any pets when I was growing up.  I got my first kitten shortly after marrying my husband ... 23 years ago.  For me it's always been cats.

That being said, if I suddenly found myself alone, I would become a people person, free of either pet.  Sure kittens are adorable, but then they grow up to be cats.  Loving and affectionate ... they're a pain in the ass.


----------



## kwc57

Cat people get dogs so they don't have to clean the litter box.


----------



## strollingbones

damn that is hard to break the dogs of....

house is on fire.....dogs would leave with me...

cats would hide and i would die trying to find their asses....which of course is hidden outside lol


----------



## Zoom

Cat.  All the way.  Dogs are way to labor intensive.  Cats, you feed them, clean their poopy box's and they show you love.  Whats not to love.  (They remind me of children now that I think about it.  )


----------



## Zoom

Flopper said:


> Dogs come when theyre called. Cats take a message and will get back to you later!



If they are in the mood.


----------



## Alan Stallion

100% cat person

Don't like dogs at all.


----------



## Dot Com

strollingbones said:


> damn that is hard to break the dogs of....
> 
> house is on fire.....dogs would leave with me...
> 
> cats would hide and i would die trying to find their asses....which of course is hidden outside lol



Dogs are good "alarms" for humans 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV4EMzyJsqU]My dog Sophie senses the 6.5 earthquake at the Times-Standard newspaper in Eureka CA - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

One cat, one dog.

I love them each in a special way. Touch is like no other cat, because he put the touch on my heart.

Music is so precious I named her Music because she is music to the soul.

I have never seen Touch dislike an animal until Music the puppy arrived. That was the first time in 15 years he ever acted catty. Then I knew the depth of his character--he is one. 

Music was not to be outdone. Her precious and sweet love-the-world aura becomes one of lip-biting jealousy around Touch, except she knows I will not like it if she kills the cat, so she doesn't.

My husband thinks you should have only one cat and only one dog. Otherwise, he thinks your pet will be very sad if you have another dog if it's a dog, or likewise, if you parse your time between cats.

Most of the time it's ok, but it can amount to a Mexican Standoff at times in their world. Maybe both of them think they are human and that causes the air to jiggle. 

Who knows.


----------



## strollingbones

around 3 millions animals killed in the us..due to overpopulation

neuter.....all pets....neuter them all

and adopt as many as you can


----------



## peach174

I love them both.
I love all animals.
I have just one cat now, a canary and red eared slider( aquatic turtle)
I did have as many as 3 cats and 2 dogs .


----------



## Si modo

freedombecki said:


> One cat, one dog.
> 
> I love them each in a special way. Touch is like no other cat, because he put the touch on my heart.
> 
> Music is so precious I named her Music because she is music to the soul.
> 
> I have never seen Touch dislike an animal until Music the puppy arrived. That was the first time in 15 years he ever acted catty. Then I knew the depth of his character--he is one.
> 
> Music was not to be outdone. Her precious and sweet love-the-world aura becomes one of lip-biting jealousy around Touch, except she knows I will not like it if she kills the cat, so she doesn't.
> 
> My husband thinks you should have only one cat and only one dog. Otherwise, he thinks your pet will be very sad if you have another dog if it's a dog, or likewise, if you parse your time between cats.
> 
> Most of the time it's ok, but it can amount to a Mexican Standoff at times in their world. Maybe both of them think they are human and that causes the air to jiggle.
> 
> Who knows.


About having two dogs, I used to be of the same mind as your husband.

Then I got two dogs.  When one had to go to the vet or on some trip, the other was thrilled to see him again.  When one died, the other was frantic for two weeks, constantly looking for the other - broke my heart.

They are pack animals, very social, and they value their community like family.


----------



## peach174

freedombecki said:


> One cat, one dog.
> 
> I love them each in a special way. Touch is like no other cat, because he put the touch on my heart.
> 
> Music is so precious I named her Music because she is music to the soul.
> 
> I have never seen Touch dislike an animal until Music the puppy arrived. That was the first time in 15 years he ever acted catty. Then I knew the depth of his character--he is one.
> 
> Music was not to be outdone. Her precious and sweet love-the-world aura becomes one of lip-biting jealousy around Touch, except she knows I will not like it if she kills the cat, so she doesn't.
> 
> My husband thinks you should have only one cat and only one dog. Otherwise, he thinks your pet will be very sad if you have another dog if it's a dog, or likewise, if you parse your time between cats.
> 
> Most of the time it's ok, but it can amount to a Mexican Standoff at times in their world. Maybe both of them think they are human and that causes the air to jiggle.
> 
> Who knows.




I had 3 cats and got a 6 week old puppy. When he got to be about 9 months old, he thought he was a cat. He started stalking like a cat, tried to climb trees and the cat post, you know cat things. So we had to get another dog so that he knew he was a dog.
He snapped out of it as soon as we got her and they became very good friends.
Here is a pic of him, with one of the cats.


----------



## Ropey

I've had dogs and cats for most of my life.  Even when I wasn't home for extended periods we've always had pets.  Now that we are getting older it becomes more of a worry for the longevity of the pet.  We're looking at a new addiction of a Russian blue kitten when I return from my next trip.


----------



## Unkotare

In those commercials for home security systems (the ones where the person breaking in is always and only a white male) I notice that the home owner never has a dog. Of course they never seem to have a weapon handy either...


----------



## Dot Com

Cats are ok but can they do THIS!!!:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQzUsTFqtW0]Skateboarding Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

Alan Stallion said:


> 100% cat person
> 
> Don't like dogs at all.



There's something wrong with people who don't like dogs.


----------



## strollingbones

i got to agree....if i get up from the living room and go to bed....it doesnt matter what time of day it is....my doberman, thor, follows me..and stays with me.....my son trained him to never be 3 feet from me unless let out.....my son managed to produce a pain in the ass watch dog...there are times i prefer him not to be right there...if i am working outside he can be a total pest....but i know this....the minute i am upset...he is willing to kill what is needing killing....and people are terrified of the doberman....while the mixed golden attacks....(he is the alpha male and doesnt have that loving nature of a golden to anyone but my husband)


----------



## strollingbones

Unkotare said:


> In those commercials for home security systems (the ones where the person breaking in is always and only a white male) I notice that the home owner never has a dog. Of course they never seem to have a weapon handy either...



i really dont think my dogs would do a damn thing to someone breaking in when i was not here....the meter reader ask me not to come out on the porch when he arrived...he said the dogs are fine till you come out and then they go protective....and he was right


----------



## Amelia

I had a cat who loved me more than food.  

Well, I still have him but he loves food at least as well as me now.


When he was young and I had a terrible fight with my husband, he stood guard over me while I slept.  Wouldn't let hubby close.  Hubby told me about it later.  The message he got from the little boy cat was, "I don't like having to choose sides but this is the way it has to be.  Do not come any closer."







p.s. Oh yeah ... who would want to trade in a self-cleaning cat for a poopy dog?!


----------



## strollingbones

dogs arent that hard to maintain......

cats have kitty litter


----------



## Amelia

Nice convenient clumping cat litter.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Flopper

I've had cats and dogs all my life and have foster hundreds over the years.  A cat vs dog conversation is pretty silly.  They are totally different animals.  

When a dog is brought into a home, it looks for the leader of pack because it's a pack animal.  It's the dog's instinct to be loyal and protective of the pack.  It's often true that if you feed a dogs for three days, the dog will accept you as leader of pack and master and will give you it's love and loyalty.  Not so with most cats.

You may bring a cat home, but you will never be the cat's master.  The cat isn't a pack animal and  never seeks a master as a dog does.  I have seen cats that bond with their human in a day and I have seen it take months.  Occasionally a cat will not bond but will just coexist with humans.  I think the best way to acquire a cat is to foster adult cats and choose one after you have had it in your home a few weeks.  I never like to adopt kittens. Just as with puppies, you have no idea what they will be like as adults.


----------



## Flopper

Amelia said:


> I had a cat who loved me more than food.
> 
> Well, I still have him but he loves food at least as well as me now.
> 
> 
> When he was young and I had a terrible fight with my husband, he stood guard over me while I slept.  Wouldn't let hubby close.  Hubby told me about it later.  The message he got from the little boy cat was, "I don't like having to choose sides but this is the way it has to be.  Do not come any closer."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Oh yeah ... who would want to trade in a self-cleaning cat for a poopy dog?!


I've found it interesting that when bad things happen to you how often a cat that otherwise is very aloof shows up to keep you company.  Also I have notice many cats when they contract really bad diseases like cancer and kidney disease seek out their human for comfort.


----------



## Sherry

According to those standards, I'm a mix. I've had both, and loved them all. I respect the independent nature of cats and that they are content to be alone.


----------



## Jackson

Dot Com said:


> Cats are ok but can they do THIS!!!:
> 
> Skateboarding Dog - YouTube



When I ask my dog if we should have a pizza., she runs to the door and waits.


----------



## editec

I like both.


----------



## Unkotare

Depending on how they are cooked.


----------



## bayoubill

Dot Com said:


> Interesting study: Dog People vs. Cat People: The Surprising Differences | Pets - Yahoo! Shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunch.com recently polled more than 200,000 pet owners to find out if they were dog people or cat people. The site then crossed those responses with lifestyle surveys and arrived at the following conclusions. Anything sound familiar?*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree w/ the findings though   Do you consider yourself a dog or cat person?
Click to expand...


depends on the mood I'm in, the time of day, and the way my dogs and cats are acting...

generally, I'm a dog person when I first wake up in the morning...

and a cat person late at night...

with all other times being a tossup...


----------



## Dot Com

You ever try to herd cats?


----------



## strollingbones

daily....i herd cats...out of the bedroom....off the clean clothes that arent folded....but now are covered in cat hair...making sure one isnt sleeping in the dryer...before i turn it on...they get caught under the recliner ....that is just funny....well not to them....they think they can catch the flying squirrels if just left outside most of the night......but then they become coyote bait....so i get them in...and i love the one cat, tiff..she comes to the door ...you go open it and she runs.....love that game


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Dot Com said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn that is hard to break the dogs of....
> 
> house is on fire.....dogs would leave with me...
> 
> cats would hide and i would die trying to find their asses....which of course is hidden outside lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are good "alarms" for humans
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV4EMzyJsqU]My dog Sophie senses the 6.5 earthquake at the Times-Standard newspaper in Eureka CA - YouTube[/ame]​
Click to expand...


Where was everyone running to, outside so stuff could fall on them?  I know, it's an almost irresistable urge to run outside during an earthquake, isn't it.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Well, I have five dogs and six cats. 

I'm definitely a dog person.  I prefer large, female dogs.  (Male dogs lift their leg and pee on stuff, especially small male dogs, such as my min pin.  He wants to pee on everything.)

But in the end I love all animals and worry and fret about the stray cats outside, which is where the last four cats came from.  As did three of my dogs.

It is the dogs, my two Dobermans in particular, who bring me up when I am down.  The cats are more of a burden than a joy.  The Dobies are a joy.  A burden, too, but far more of a joy than a burden.  They watch over me. : )


----------



## gallantwarrior

masquerade said:


> I wasn't allowed to have any pets when I was growing up.  I got my first kitten shortly after marrying my husband ... 23 years ago.  For me it's always been cats.
> 
> That being said, if I suddenly found myself alone, I would become a people person, free of either pet.  Sure kittens are adorable, but then they grow up to be cats.  Loving and affectionate ... they're a pain in the ass.



Kittens are anything but adorable.  I rescued on a couple of months ago.  He was about 2 weeks old then.  Nice, ate from a bottle, all that.  Now, he climbs my legs all the way to my shoulder, plays with anything moving, or not.  He annoys all the older cats and my senior dog.  I hope one of my students takes him home.  If not, I suppose all things pass in time.  I just hope they pass before someone kills him!


----------



## J.E.D

strollingbones said:


> but dogs are our best friends...show me a cat that can save a kids life....go on
> 
> 
> 
> Alert dog a savior for 5-year-old diabetic - Video on mnsbc.com



Rusty the Cat Saves Life of Owner

Fearless Cat Saves Owner from Dog Attack - Cats, Dogs, Pet News, Hero Pets : People.com


----------



## J.E.D

gallantwarrior said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't allowed to have any pets when I was growing up.  I got my first kitten shortly after marrying my husband ... 23 years ago.  For me it's always been cats.
> 
> That being said, if I suddenly found myself alone, I would become a people person, free of either pet.  Sure kittens are adorable, but then they grow up to be cats.  Loving and affectionate ... they're a pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittens are anything but adorable.  I rescued on a couple of months ago.  He was about 2 weeks old then.  Nice, ate from a bottle, all that.  Now, he climbs my legs all the way to my shoulder, plays with anything moving, or not.  He annoys all the older cats and my senior dog.  I hope one of my students takes him home.  If not, I suppose all things pass in time.  I just hope they pass before someone kills him!
Click to expand...


I love crazy kittens.


----------



## Ringel05

I'm a cat person but I like dogs, as long as they're someone elses........ and quiet..... and well behaved......


----------



## AquaAthena

I have always had, loved and respected both but currently have one beautiful feline, only. She's "my girl."


----------



## J.E.D

I love both, but I only have a cat. Ms. Kitty (yeah I know, very original).











But I am a foster dad to my GF's foster dogs. I get weepy every time one gets adopted. Puppy was such a sweet dog. Though, she was wild (no, it wasn't running).


----------



## Dot Com

Dog saves the day  

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


> Dog rescues two abandoned kittens


----------



## techieny




----------



## Amelia

nice kitty


----------



## Ringel05

Dog people:






Cat people:


----------



## CMike

I started off having cats.

We then got Aerial, our lab. We then got Charlie, the King Charles Spaniel. 

A dogs life is to be part of your existence. It's much different than a cat. A cat does what he/she wants.

A dog is a lot more work and maintenance, but he gives so much more.


----------



## Intense

Dot Com said:


> Interesting study: Dog People vs. Cat People: The Surprising Differences | Pets - Yahoo! Shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunch.com recently polled more than 200,000 pet owners to find out if they were dog people or cat people. The site then crossed those responses with lifestyle surveys and arrived at the following conclusions. Anything sound familiar?*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree w/ the findings though   Do you consider yourself a dog or cat person?
Click to expand...


Both.


----------



## Dot Com

I KNEW IT!!!   :

Vitals - Another reason dogs rule: They know what you're thinking


----------



## uscitizen

I love both cats and dogs.  Never had a cat till I had to have my last dog put down and found out my health was failing, so I let a litter of stray kittrens move in outside.
Better choice for someone of poor health.
I cannot run and play with a dog like it needs, nor clean after it in the house.


----------



## uscitizen

techieny said:


>



That is one ugly rat.


----------



## teapartysamurai

I have four dogs.

I used to have five cats, but UNFORTUNATELY, I grew allergic to cats so I can no longer have them.

I like both.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

CMike said:


> I started off having cats.
> 
> We then got Aerial, our lab. We then got Charlie, the King Charles Spaniel.
> 
> A dogs life is to be part of your existence. It's much different than a cat. A cat does what he/she wants.
> 
> A dog is a lot more work and maintenance, but he gives so much more.



Actually, I have a couple of very clingy cats.  

I have five dogs and six cats.  If I could only have one or the other, I would definitely choose dogs.  As long as they're not a Chinese Sharpei.  Not my favorite beasty, I'm afraid.  I rescued one off the streets and although she adores the ground I walk on, all she does is irritate me.  Don't worry, I work very hard to hide this from her.


----------



## Dot Com

teapartysamurai said:


> I have four dogs.
> 
> I used to have five cats, but UNFORTUNATELY, I grew allergic to cats so I can no longer have them.
> 
> I like both.



cats r ok but I'm allergic to most of them too


----------



## MikeK

_"Dogs think human beings are gods but no cat ever made that mistake."_  (George Washington)


----------



## AquaAthena

Dot Com said:


> Interesting study: Dog People vs. Cat People: The Surprising Differences | Pets - Yahoo! Shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunch.com recently polled more than 200,000 pet owners to find out if they were dog people or cat people. The site then crossed those responses with lifestyle surveys and arrived at the following conclusions. Anything sound familiar?*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree w/ the findings though   Do you consider yourself a dog or cat person?
Click to expand...


I have read that if you are looking for the best husband, look for a dog man, as opposed to a cat man. Something to do with the loyalty in a dog and the emotional detachment with a cat. I could be more precise, but I don't have the time.....


----------



## Truthseeker420

Before reading the article I am a dog person, athough I love all animals.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Ernie S.

As Rush Limbaugh says, dogs have masters. Cats have staff.
I already have a wife. I'm a dog person, though I think Paul McCartney sucks.


----------



## ricardonest

I would say I'm more of a dog person. Don't get me wrong, cats are great, but I do love my Boston Terrier.


----------



## Dot Com

dogs rule 

Purina Animal All Stars​


----------



## Dot Com

And yet ANOTHER reason dogs rule 

Purina Animal All Stars​


----------



## beachbum81

I'm a dog person. Cats freak me out, quite frankly.


----------



## bayoubill

I'm an octopus person...

but since I don't have the time, money or patience to maintain a seawater aquarium...

I have dogs and cats...


----------



## HUGGY

strollingbones said:


> around 3 millions animals killed in the us..due to overpopulation
> 
> neuter.....all pets....neuter them all
> 
> and adopt as many as you can



Neuter ALL of your own dogs.  Mine are pure breds..  It would be criminal to snip thier blood lines.  Male and female.  I like thier personalities.  It's a little more work to keep em from fucking when the bitch is in heat but to me it's worth it having real natural dogs.

Oh and that poop thing?  The male "Dre" poops a pile as big as a cat.  Cleaning up after two big well fed dogs is a half an hour job every day.  Cat owners have no idea what a puppypoopyproblem is...


----------



## bayoubill

HUGGY said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> around 3 millions animals killed in the us..due to overpopulation
> 
> neuter.....all pets....neuter them all
> 
> and adopt as many as you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neuter ALL of your own dogs.  Mine are pure breds..  It would be criminal to snip thier blood lines.  Male and female.  I like thier personalities.  It's a little more work to keep em from fucking when the bitch is in heat but to me it's worth it having real natural dogs.
Click to expand...


ummm... did I understand you to say that everyone else should neuter their dogs, but you shouldn't have to, 'cause your dogs are somehow so effin' special...?


----------



## HUGGY

bayoubill said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> around 3 millions animals killed in the us..due to overpopulation
> 
> neuter.....all pets....neuter them all
> 
> and adopt as many as you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neuter ALL of your own dogs.  Mine are pure breds..  It would be criminal to snip thier blood lines.  Male and female.  I like thier personalities.  It's a little more work to keep em from fucking when the bitch is in heat but to me it's worth it having real natural dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm... did I understand you to say that everyone else should neuter their dogs, but you shouldn't have to, 'cause your dogs are somehow so effin' special...?
Click to expand...


Damn f-in skippy Bill.  And I f-in have to go to a lot of extra F'ort to have dogs like this.  Y'all let your little mutts run around with other catz and dogs and get the flea and tick infestations...  not to mention heartworm.  

My pups are I dare say cleaner than you are and better fed.  OK THAT may be an over/under exaggeration..  But they are at least AS clean as you are.  And unless you or your other is a five star chef..minz are for sure better fed.

How many peeps stop you on the street when yur drivin just to get a better close up look at your flea bitten mongruls????  Happens to me 2 or three times a week.

Zpeshall?? F'n A.


----------



## Unkotare

Unless you are planning on breeding or showing them, there is no reason not to neuter pure breeds as well.


----------



## HUGGY

Not my dogs but very similar...

Red nose male 120lbs

Blue female 70lbs

Neither of my dogs ears are cropped.


----------



## BlakeKarpe

Dot Com said:


> Interesting study:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunch.com recently polled more than 200,000 pet owners to find out if they were dog people or cat people. The site then crossed those responses with lifestyle surveys and arrived at the following conclusions. Anything sound familiar?*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree w/ the findings though   Do you consider yourself a dog or cat person?
Click to expand...


Yeah I don't know if I agree with the study as well 


Definitely a dog person 
but my wife likes cats


----------



## editec

Mr Clean said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% cat person
> 
> Don't like dogs at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's something wrong with people who don't like dogs.
Click to expand...

 
And I cannot help but wonder if there isn't really something VERY DIFFERENT about people that dogs don't like, too.

What can those dogs sense that we can't?


----------



## Truthmatters

I like both.

I have to admitt if I could only have one it would be a dog.

Hell if I could I would have a farm full of animals.

I have to settle for three dogs though.


----------



## Dot Com

editec said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% cat person
> 
> Don't like dogs at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's something wrong with people who don't like dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I cannot help but wonder if there isn't really something VERY DIFFERENT about people that dogs don't like, too.
> 
> What can those dogs sense that we can't?
Click to expand...


Very good question


----------



## naomibee

we have 7 dogs no cats...dogs are like kids they have a personality that only the ower can understand.


----------



## CandySlice

Dot Com said:


> Interesting study: Dog People vs. Cat People: The Surprising Differences | Pets - Yahoo! Shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunch.com recently polled more than 200,000 pet owners to find out if they were dog people or cat people. The site then crossed those responses with lifestyle surveys and arrived at the following conclusions. Anything sound familiar?*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree w/ the findings though   Do you consider yourself a dog or cat person?
Click to expand...


As you can see, Im definitely a cat person. Cat people are more laid back and independent. They don't need stroking to validate their existance. We like to do it 'our way'.
By the way, meet Shadow and Bandit.


----------



## Unkotare

.........................................................


----------



## CandySlice

Unkotare said:


> .........................................................



 Sweet baby!!


----------



## JohnA

strollingbones said:


> but dogs are our best friends...show me a cat that can save a kids life....go on
> 
> 
> 
> Alert dog a savior for 5-year-old diabetic - Video on mnsbc.com



 show me a cat that  mauls  a child to death dogs do that 


Family Dog Mauls Newborn Texas Boy To Death


----------



## Unkotare

JohnA said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> but dogs are our best friends...show me a cat that can save a kids life....go on
> 
> 
> 
> Alert dog a savior for 5-year-old diabetic - Video on mnsbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show me a cat that  mauls  a child to death dogs do that
> 
> 
> Family Dog Mauls Newborn Texas Boy To Death
Click to expand...



Show me a cat that will die to protect its owner or to serve man in general. Dogs do that all the time.


----------



## Unkotare

CandySlice said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet baby!!
Click to expand...



He is just a big baby.


----------



## JohnA

Im a cat person althou i work with both cats and dogs at the animal shelter where i volunteer 
 we have  2 cats (indoor  only ) nuetered  they  are  independent and have more intelligence  then  dogs  IMO   but  are just  as trusting and loveable .

ours  run to the door when we drive into the garage and wake us up  in the morning with a tickle on the chin with those long whiskers 
 they come  into the bedroom and share   the bed  purring up between the pillows or 
 jump onto my chest when they want a cuddle  .

 **one wieghts 22 lbs  so he has to be carefull and not stick his claws in .

 cats are cleaner  and  dont wake up the nieybours with barking ,or jump at the  fence when we go out into the yard 
 you feed them  show them love and they will return it 2 fold 

we have a outdoor  cat who we found as a ferel when he was 6 weeks old he isnt nuetered sleeps  and eats in  the garage in his box  with a blanket and heater for cold nights  .

recently he found a mate another* feral ** im thinking it his  ofspring and he insists  she lives and eats in the garage as well  .
 cats *males * are territorial and he can be seen marking his territory .we live at the end of a cul-de-sac and he **owns * the yards 3 doors either side of our home .

 dogs are lovely and can be a wonderful companion  cats are the same with one differance 
 you choice a dog and  he /she excepts you as the master 
 CATS choice you and you earn the right to be its   master 

they dont shit everywhere whenever the need arizes they  have a place *even the outdoor pet* that they use as a bathroom always away from  their   food source.

  I dont really care which pet you have cat or dog  as long as you show it love ,feed it and keep it in good health  once a year check  up , when you do it will reward your efforts 2 times over .

animal cruelty is one of my major peeves   MICHEAL VICK should never have been let out 
id whip him every  he loses a game see if he likes that .


----------



## JohnA

kwc57 said:


> Cat people get dogs so they don't have to clean the litter box.


 no they get cats cus they  dont have  to walk them .
 sure we clean out the litter box why should the cat do it when it has humans to do it for him/her


----------



## CandySlice

I'd like to have a dog, especially a Bijon (Mom has a beeg and she's the greatest) but I live alone and I travel. A cat is my only alternative. A pair of cats was more than I bargained for but when God sends, he sends abundantly. These two are sisters, just approaching a year old now. Their mother was a barn cat and she died leaving 4 kits. My daughter took two and I took two. All my animals, even the horses, are rescues.


----------



## Pheonixops

kwc57 said:


> I'm both.  Always have been.



In theory I am both, but in my adult life I have always been a dog owner.


----------



## Dot Com

one of my best friends just got two of these: Weimaraner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia They're @ 10 weeks old


----------



## Pheonixops

JohnA said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cat people get dogs so they don't have to clean the litter box.
> 
> 
> 
> no they get cats cus they  *dont have  to walk them *.
> sure we clean out the litter box why should the cat do it when it has humans to do it for him/her
Click to expand...


That's what I like about dogs.


----------



## Pheonixops

Dot Com said:


> one of my best friends just got two of these. They're @ 10 weeks old: Weimaraner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Nice dogs that are made and good for active homes. My neighbor down here just got one about a month ago.


----------



## Dot Com

Pheonixops said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> one of my best friends just got two of these. They're @ 10 weeks old: Weimaraner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dogs that are made and good for active homes. My neighbor down here just got one about a month ago.
Click to expand...


what breed was Straze (your siggie pic)?


----------



## Pheonixops

Dot Com said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> one of my best friends just got two of these. They're @ 10 weeks old: Weimaraner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dogs that are made and good for active homes. My neighbor down here just got one about a month ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what breed was Straze (your siggie pic)?
Click to expand...


Belgian Malinois/Dutch Shepherd cross. The one on my avi is a Belgian Malinois.


----------



## Dot Com

ANOTHER reason not to trust cats:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SU5GEWWpWdw&feature=endscreen&NR=1]Deuce Bigalow European Gigolo - When Cats Attack - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Sunshine

Dot Com said:


> Interesting study: Dog People vs. Cat People: The Surprising Differences | Pets - Yahoo! Shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunch.com recently polled more than 200,000 pet owners to find out if they were dog people or cat people. The site then crossed those responses with lifestyle surveys and arrived at the following conclusions. Anything sound familiar?*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree w/ the findings though   Do you consider yourself a dog or cat person?
Click to expand...


The link is no good.


----------



## Dot Com

Sunshine said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting study: Dog People vs. Cat People: The Surprising Differences | Pets - Yahoo! Shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunch.com recently polled more than 200,000 pet owners to find out if they were dog people or cat people. The site then crossed those responses with lifestyle surveys and arrived at the following conclusions. Anything sound familiar?*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree w/ the findings though   Do you consider yourself a dog or cat person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link is no good.
Click to expand...


works for me. I just clicked on it.


----------



## Sunshine

Dot Com said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting study: Dog People vs. Cat People: The Surprising Differences | Pets - Yahoo! Shine
> 
> 
> I don't agree w/ the findings though   Do you consider yourself a dog or cat person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link is no good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> works for me. I just clicked on it.
Click to expand...


It said the page was expired.  Repost the link and see if it works.


----------



## Dot Com

Sunshine said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> The link is no good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> works for me. I just clicked on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It said the page was expired.  Repost the link and see if it works.
Click to expand...



Dog People vs. Cat People: The Surprising Differences | Pets - Yahoo! Shine


----------

